# My Apartment/House Setup



## Bigred7078

*Newset setup as of 11/18/2012*


I purchased a new house and I have been slowly building my system again... It will take some time to get it to what it was but here is a little bit of info...




My Equipment as seen is this...





TV/Video components


Sharp 60" A550


Playstation 3 80gb


Toshiba HD-A2


DirecTV HR34


Apple TV 3rd Generation





Speakers


Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grands


Vienna Acoustics Maestro Grand




Audio components


Marantz SR6003


Emotiva XPA-3 3-channel amp



Pro-ject Xpression III


Vincent PHO-111 phono pre-amp

Most recent 11/18/2012











































*Older Setups... 4/12/2011::*






































































My new view


























::*Setup 6/24/2010- 4/1/2011*::

















:: *(7/2/2010)* ::


Just moved to a new place so here ya go.


Here is so pics of the progress so far...















This is not exactly the best picture, but it shows the giant floor to ceiling windows. You can also see the Bank of America Stadium in the background where the Panthers play 













Here is a shot of part of the view













Also unfortunately it would be a Pain in the ass to mount my TV as they used steel studs...grrr

























:: OLD SETUP::


----------



## Bigred7078

2/6/10 EDIT: I sold the MFW-15 a few months ago and I have been on a sub search ever since. I placed an order for a Rythmik F12SE 12" servo sub and I should be getting it in a few weeks when its no longer on backorder.












3/10/10 EDIT: I finally found a replacement sub!!! The Rythmik F12SE 12" subwoofer. This thing is one of the best subs I have ever heard. Absolutely clean, tight, and powerful bass.


----------



## Bigred7078

old turntable (Pro-ject Xpression III)










New table (Pro-ject RM-9.1)


----------



## kaiservt

Very nice! I have the same TV in the 52' model...love it!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaiservt* /forum/post/16410617
> 
> 
> Very nice! I have the same TV in the 52' model...love it!



Thanks and i wish i had the larger model lol


----------



## nlpearman

Perfect.


That's quite nice. Congrats.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlpearman* /forum/post/16410951
> 
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> 
> That's quite nice. Congrats.



Thanks, i appreciate the comments


----------



## kaiservt

I have a "silly" question...why the extra amps? Just need the extra power?


----------



## bmonlycg

I was wondering the same with the amps. Did you originally buy the 2 channel than pick up the 3? vice versa? Looks great! hell of an apt. hows that sub work out for you? I also live in an apt and would like to get a beefer sub, I just dont know if its worth it. Along with an amp i dont know if itd really benefit me too much. Great choice on everything! Keep up the good work. Any ideas on your feature upgrades?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaiservt* /forum/post/16412331
> 
> 
> I have a "silly" question...why the extra amps? Just need the extra power?



My viennas are 4ohm speakers. The marantz I own just does not do them any justice IMO. Adding an amp has brought life into the speakers that was previously unknown to me. The RPA-1 amp is more of a musical sounding amp so I use it for my music. The xpa-3 pulls multichannel duties for me. Would one amp do the job? Of course but I prefer the RPA-1 for music so I use it


----------



## hifisponge

Nice clean, sophisticated looking set-up. The finish on the Vienna's is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/16413529
> 
> 
> Nice clean, sophisticated looking set-up. The finish on the Vienna's is beautiful. Congrats!



thank you hifi, i appreciate the compliments


----------



## hifisponge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/16413695
> 
> 
> thank you hifi, i appreciate the compliments



I'm very impressed with the "grand" facelift Vienna gave its speakers. The new stand on the Mozart's is very stylish, the new grills look great, and it was a very nice touch that they inlaid the black rubberized strip on the back of the speaker where the port is. The fit and finish on the new line is top shelf. And of course they sound great too, but then they always have to these ears.


----------



## funlvr1965

That's a helluva stand isnt it? Ive got the same one and I have my 73"dlp tv on it and all my gear underneath


----------



## ddgtr

Very nicely done, I love those speakers!


Congrats!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funlvr1965* /forum/post/16413794
> 
> 
> That's a helluva stand isnt it? Ive got the same one and I have my 73"dlp tv on it and all my gear underneath



yeah its holding a TON of weight from all my gear! Great stand



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/16414369
> 
> 
> Very nicely done, I love those speakers!
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks man, i love them too


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/16413777
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed with the "grand" facelift Vienna gave its speakers. The new stand on the Mozart's is very stylish, the new grills look great, and it was a very nice touch that they inlaid the black rubberized strip on the back of the speaker where the port is. The fit and finish on the new line is top shelf. And of course they sound great too, but then they always have to these ears.



Yeah i definately like the newer styling alot better. Much better looking with the bases and all.


----------



## wizzack

Very ice setup you have there! How do you like the Emo surrounds? I was considering them in my system but they are never in stock (?). The price seems too good to pass up.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wizzack* /forum/post/16427766
> 
> 
> Very ice setup you have there! How do you like the Emo surrounds? I was considering them in my system but they are never in stock (?). The price seems too good to pass up.



Thanks wizzack. And i love the Emotiva surrounds! You cannot go wrong for the money! I have yet to read one person saying they don't like them.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Nice to see you on this side of the forum Big!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/16435225
> 
> 
> Nice to see you on this side of the forum Big!




haha well your page inspired me to just go ahead and make my own


----------



## wolfgaze

What's the make and model of that black leather couch? Looks extremely comfortable.... Also, great set up....


----------



## diehardz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/16413695
> 
> 
> thank you hifi, i appreciate the compliments [URL='http:/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.*****************/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> you got nice looking setup! Simply nice! [IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/16510196
> 
> 
> What's the make and model of that black leather couch? Looks extremely comfortable.... Also, great set up....



It is pretty comfy











I honestly dont remember the make







but i did get it from a Ashely Furniture Homestore


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diehardz* /forum/post/16510237
> 
> 
> you got nice looking setup! Simply nice!




Thanks man


----------



## disbthai

Its beautiful and very clean. I'll give you 10/10


btw, your apartment lets you hang your LCD?


----------



## hotice007

big speakers for an apartment =P


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *disbthai* /forum/post/16545692
> 
> 
> Its beautiful and very clean. I'll give you 10/10
> 
> 
> btw, your apartment lets you hang your LCD?




nope










But thats why i didnt run the cables through that wall.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hotice007* /forum/post/16545762
> 
> 
> big speakers for an apartment =P



The room is 15x20 so not really


----------



## Bigred7078

EDIT: no longer relevant to the thread...


----------



## blackzarg

Nice setup! Definitely let us know how the MFW-15 is after you get it - many of us are all anxiously curious to see how that new amp performs! Hopefully we can all let out a collective sigh or relief...


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello BigRed7078.


Congratulations on the acquisition of the new MFW-15. It's a good looking sub. And I'm sure the performance is going to be mind-boggling! I too am considering upgrading my sub in the near future. I'm sure you know, I have the Klipsch RSW10 dual driver sub. I did try going larger with a Velodyne CHT12. But I found it seem to lack the refinement during music playback. Now that may have been because of several reasons. One being the CHT12 is a lower tier sub by the manufacturer therefore contributing to number Two, my inability to calibrate correctly or to my satisfaction. My other excuse is the room size.










That being said, the RW-12d, a decent sub no doubt, but obviously you desired better performance. In adding the MFW-15, where do you think you will get the most improvement,..... aesthetics, accuracy, refinement or just pure low-end output or all of the above.


You guys are making me so envious!







My day for upgrading will come soon!


Regards.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16712930
> 
> 
> Hello BigRed7078.Congratulations on the acquisition of the new MFW-15.* It's a good looking sub.* And I'm sure the performance is going to be mind-boggling!* I too am considering upgrading my sub in the near future.* I'm sure you know, I have the Klipsch RSW10 dual driver sub.* I did try going larger with a Velodyne CHT12.* But I found it seem to lack the refinement during music playback.* Now that may have been because of several reasons.* One being the CHT12 is a lower tier sub by the manufacturer therefore contributing to number Two, my inability to calibrate correctly or to my satisfaction.* My other excuse is the room size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * That being said, the RW-12d, a decent sub no doubt, but obviously you desired better performance.* In adding the MFW-15, where do you think you will get the most improvement,..... aesthetics, accuracy, refinement or just pure low-end output or all of the above.You guys are making me so envious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * My day for upgrading will come soon!Regards.



Hey ldgibson76,I actually dont utilize a sub for music, so my main purposes are for HT. Currently i dont plan to fully utilize the capabilities of the MFW-15, but i will be getting a house in a year so i'm thinkg ahead







MY buddy has dual MFW-15's so i know how good hey are. I have listened to the single on several occasions. It digs deeper, has greater output, and overall sounds better than my RW-12d. I got the "diamond" finish for the good looks







For the money i spent on it ($549) there wasnt to much else out there that is better. I do work at a local hifi shop, and i can bet many different brands of subs at cost, but even cost on some of the subs that would equal the MFW-15 in performance are still several hundred dollars more... I was highly considering getting a Velodyne DD-15. It would have been a great sub with an incredible in room EQ built in, but it was also $900 more...lol so for me the MFW-15 was the best choice at this time in my life


----------



## ldgibson76












Hello Bigred7078!


I have to say your setup is one of my favorites posted in this section of the forum! Just can't let it fade to the back!










How's the new sub?! Do you have calibrated right were you want it?


Once again, a very sweet ensemble!


Regards.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16825527
> 
> 
> Hello Bigred7078!
> 
> 
> I have to say your setup is one of my favorites posted in this section of the forum! Just can't let it fade to the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the new sub?! Do you have calibrated right were you want it?
> 
> 
> Once again, a very sweet ensemble!
> 
> 
> Regards.




haha Thanks alot ldgibson76.


I still have not received the MFW-15. They delayed the shipping at the beginning of the month because they still had not gotten all amp replacements out to original owners. I was told last week it should ship sometime today or within the next few days. But i'll let ya know when i get it.


Lately i've been thinking (oh ****...why do i do that...), and i might be wanting to get some Paradigm Signatures. After a recent demo i have fell in love with them... But who knows, i should probably keep what i have, but im obsessed with this hobby.


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/16826559
> 
> 
> haha Thanks alot ldgibson76.
> 
> 
> I still have not received the MFW-15. They delayed the shipping at the beginning of the month because they still had not gotten all amp replacements out to original owners. I was told last week it should ship sometime today or within the next few days. But i'll let ya know when i get it.
> 
> 
> Lately i've been thinking (oh ****...why do i do that...), and i might be wanting to get some Paradigm Signatures. After a recent demo i have fell in love with them... But who knows, i should probably keep what i have, but im obsessed with this hobby.



Hello Bigred7078.


Upgraditis! A hazard of the hobby!







The Signatures you say?! Those are excellent speakers for sure. The S6's or the S8's? Both are tremendous values when compared to the B&W's. But they have a completely different sound than the Vienna's. But you know this already!









Why not the Beethovens?! I would think that would be the natural progression.


Regards.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/16884191
> 
> 
> Hello Bigred7078.
> 
> 
> Upgraditis! A hazard of the hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Signatures you say?! Those are excellent speakers for sure. The S6's or the S8's? Both are tremendous values when compared to the B&W's. But they have a completely different sound than the Vienna's. But you know this already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not the Beethovens?! I would think that would be the natural progression.
> 
> 
> Regards.



lol its funny how things work out...


I decided to keep the viennas and i picked up an MFW-15 with new amp, rosewood faceplate and custom metal grill this weekend.


----------



## yukiginger

BigRed, can you provide some details on the custom metal grill?


Thanks.


MarkG


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yukiginger* /forum/post/16906452
> 
> 
> BigRed, can you provide some details on the custom metal grill?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> MarkG



It was a grill that a member of the av123 forums decided to make for people. He was inspires by the svs pb13 ultra metal grills. He went by the name Loudandclear.


----------



## yukiginger

Thanks - I'll try to locate him.


MarkG


----------



## Nosferatu

Awesome setup but two things


1.) Might want a bit more separation of the left / right speakers


2.) How's that sub work with you in an apartment?







Neighbors like ya?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/16907284
> 
> 
> Awesome setup but two things
> 
> 
> 1.) Might want a bit more separation of the left / right speakers
> 
> 
> 2.) How's that sub work with you in an apartment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbors like ya?



Its plenty of separation for the room. Its about 7.5 ft apart. It could use a bit more, but that pesky entrance door to the very right is kinda hard to relocate











Sub works great in the apartment, im a reasonable neighbor.


----------



## T-Bone

WOW. Very nice looking setup...


-T


----------



## croseiv

Looks excellently awesome there Bigred7078!


----------



## pcweber111

You have a very presentable setup and I love the look of your speakers. Better yet the new grill you have on your sub looks fantastic. Have you thought about seeing if there's an option for the mains and center? It's an interesting look.


----------



## cb450r

Very nice indeed! Love the warm and cozy mood your setup conveys.


----------



## Bigred7078

Thanks alot for the compliments guys!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/16927328
> 
> 
> You have a very presentable setup and I love the look of your speakers. Better yet the new grill you have on your sub looks fantastic. Have you thought about seeing if there's an option for the mains and center? It's an interesting look.



Well the sub is from a different company and the grill was a custom made design by a forum member from av123, so there really wouldn't be any option for similar grills for the mains. But im not sure i would like it on the speakers, but who knows could be a cool look


----------



## mbyrnes

I love the grill on the Mozarts. The v channel down the middle is classy and not normal. Love the Rosewood finish, but I went with the gloss black. I still need to replace my Mirage center with the Maestro Grand. Need a job first though. lol


----------



## pcweber111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/16929464
> 
> 
> Well the sub is from a different company and the grill was a custom made design by a forum member from av123, so there really wouldn't be any option for similar grills for the mains. But im not sure i would like it on the speakers, but who knows could be a cool look



Yeah I understand they're not the same company products, just saying it'd be an interesting look for all your speakers to have that metal grill.


----------



## Bigred7078

2 of 7 acoustic panels up


----------



## pcweber111

Your acoustic panels look nice and compliment your system. Not tacky at all. Noticed any differences so far?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/17057883
> 
> 
> Your acoustic panels look nice and compliment your system. Not tacky at all. Noticed any differences so far?



Thanks! Once i finished mounting all the panels there was definately an improvement in sound. Dialogue especially improved










Here is the finished results


----------



## Gelinas

can you tall us a little more about your panels?

Are they manufactured or diy?

What material covering/inside?

How did you attach to wall?

thanks!


----------



## SJTrance

Very beautiful setup. I live in an apartment and this gives me inspiration. I will post my setup once I've tied up a few loose ends. I really like the attention paid to cable management.


I also am curious about your sound panels. Please give us more information about them.


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJTrance* /forum/post/17078502
> 
> 
> 
> I also am curious about your sound panels. Please give us more information about them.



+1....I'm especially interested in how you determined the optimal placement for the panels.


BTW, you have a great setup. Those speakers look classy and I'm sure they sound great.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/17078407
> 
> 
> can you tall us a little more about your panels?
> 
> Are they manufactured or diy?
> 
> What material covering/inside?
> 
> How did you attach to wall?
> 
> thanks!



These are all DIY panels. Me and my buddy went to Home Depot and Hobby lobby for all the supplies. The roxul material that is the actual panel came from ATS acoustics.


-Wood from Home Depot cost me around $30.

-A package of roxul 24"x 48" (6) from ATS cost me $49 w/ $15 shipping.

-Breathable cloth from Hobby Lobby cost about $30 (could of been less but we made a size mistake)

-Dry Wall screws $5

-Staples $5

-Wall hangers (picture frame style w/ heavier duty nails) $3

-Wood Glue (Judd already had some)


For a grand total of only about $135. That got me 4 full sized panels (24" x 48") and 4 half sized panels (24" x 24").


Overall its pretty damn easy work. Just screw the wood together. Then make corner braces and a middle brace then glue all edges together. Then you have your frame. We bought some standard cheapie white cloth to use as a backing and stapled that on. Since i was hanging mine on a wall we needed a "seat" for the roxul to sit on. So we bought some pine wood planks that were the perfect size.


You place your breathable cloth flat on the ground, put the roxul in the middle then place the panel on top of it facing down. Then you just take all the extra fabric fold it over, pull tight and staple on the backside for a nice clean look. Then take the picture hangers and nail them into the very top. I did alot of measuring, nailed in some dry wall anchors, and mounted.


Definately worth the time because i ended saving a TON of money than if i were to buy it from GIK or ATS directly already built.


P.S.- so far the panels have really balanced out the sound. Dialogue has really been cleaned up in my room, which was a big complaint of mine prior to the panels. I'm enjoying this investment thus far


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJTrance* /forum/post/17078502
> 
> 
> Very beautiful setup. I live in an apartment and this gives me inspiration. I will post my setup once I've tied up a few loose ends. I really like the attention paid to cable management.
> 
> 
> I also am curious about your sound panels. Please give us more information about them.



Thanks for the compliments! I tried to make it as clean looking as possible.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gye* /forum/post/17079604
> 
> 
> +1....I'm especially interested in how you determined the optimal placement for the panels.
> 
> 
> BTW, you have a great setup. Those speakers look classy and I'm sure they sound great.



I had actually emailed GIK some time ago about panel placement. I sent them some room pics and he the rep gave me some advice. From there i did a few things like using a mirror to find reflection points and just did it to the best of my abilities. There a few other places that need attention, but for now im just keeping it as is until i get into a house.







Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Fanaticalism

I am very impressed and excited for you my friend.


So, the biggest improvement was to the centers intelligibility? I can't say that I have a problem in that regard, but it can be boxy with certain frequencies. Did you notice any change in that regard as well?


Is there someone specific you spoke with over at ATS? I may just send them some pics, and see what they come up with.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/17082893
> 
> 
> I am very impressed and excited for you my friend.
> 
> 
> So, the biggest improvement was to the centers intelligibility? I can't say that I have a problem in that regard, but it can be boxy with certain frequencies. Did you notice any change in that regard as well?
> 
> 
> Is there someone specific you spoke with over at ATS? I may just send them some pics, and see what they come up with.



Thanks!


Well to me the boxy/muddy kind of sound was taking away from intelligibility and yes this was improved with the panels. Everything seems more balanced now. Some slap echo i was getting before the panels is almost entirely gone. Separation has drastically improved. Its now a lot easier to pick out the placement and position of different instruments. I would assume this is because i cut down the reflection points so the main sound is getting to my ears first. I'm very pleased.


Oh and i actually sent picturs over to GIK not ATS for some advice. I did this awhile ago when i never thought about making my own panels. At that time i was prepared to drop $350 on panels. Since then i educated myself a bit more and found extremely cheap materials at ATS Acoustics, so i bought the roxul from them and got to work!










P.S. - im rocking out to some of the Alice in Chains Unplugged album and just played "Rooster".....its almost scary how much more realistic this sounds compared to before...wow...I feel like they are in my living room..haha


----------



## moem986

Setup looks great I may consider doing the same to my apt.


----------



## wolfgaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/17083062
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - im rocking out to some of the Alice in Chains Unplugged album and just played "Rooster".....its almost scary how much more realistic this sounds compared to before...wow...I feel like they are in my living room..haha



Great selection....


Do you know where I can purchase that album? I was looking for it online thru Amazon and couldn't find it...


Was also looking for the Pearl Jam & Stone Temple Pilots unplugged performances as well...


----------



## sac8d4

the panels really look good and break up the white wall, double bonus for improved sound!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sac8d4* /forum/post/17333805
> 
> 
> the panels really look good and break up the white wall, double bonus for improved sound!


----------



## mvision7m

BIGRED, wow, fantastic looking setup. Do the acoustic panels work well? Make em' yourself? If so, expensive? Thank you.


----------



## Ian Faith

Awesome set up...I bet you piss off a lot of neighbors when your turn the volume up past maybe 2 on the volume scale...


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mvision7m* /forum/post/17376341
> 
> 
> BIGRED, wow, fantastic looking setup. Do the acoustic panels work well? Make em' yourself? If so, expensive? Thank you.



Thank you. The acoustic panels work great. I did make them myself, Total cost with roxul panels, wood, cloth, and other materials came in at about $135. Thats waaay cheap.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ian Faith* /forum/post/17376375
> 
> 
> Awesome set up...I bet you piss off a lot of neighbors when your turn the volume up past maybe 2 on the volume scale...



Thank man. I actually dont piss anyone off. No one lives below me, and the guy that lives above me is only there about twice a week. Neighbors to the side of me have never heard a thing so it all works out great


----------



## Bigred7078

I made a crappy little video of my setup tonight for youtube if anyone is interested


----------



## zardiw

Awesome Setup!..........one of these days.......lol.........z


----------



## Bigred7078

Happy Holidays AVS


----------



## Gelinas

Cool Picture, bigred.

We have a small christmas tree that we are considering putting on our sub this year as the spot from last year now has a new piece of furniture there. We'll see how it fits.


----------



## croseiv

Nice tree there Bigred7078! Happy Holidays to you too.


----------



## phantsam

Great setup!! I have a question on the Emotiva amp if I may. The silver bars on the left and right, are they removable? I find them distracting and would prefer to have them powder coated. lol.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantsam* /forum/post/17697669
> 
> 
> Great setup!! I have a question on the Emotiva amp if I may. The silver bars on the left and right, are they removable? I find them distracting and would prefer to have them powder coated. lol.



Thanks.


The silver bars are completely removable. Emotiva even sells black ones if you want to replace the silver ones. Or you can just spray paint the silver ones lol, a lot of people have done that with great results.


Emotiva just annonced that they have black replacement bars available for all their products now so thats pretty sweet.


----------



## nancy1

Wow Good


----------



## ldgibson76

Hello BigRed!


Happy Holidays to you and your family. And wishing you a prosperous New Year.


Regards,


Lawrence


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/17783620
> 
> 
> Hello BigRed!
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and your family. And wishing you and prosperous New Year.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Lawrence



Thanks for the holiday wishes Lawrence! I wish the same to you and your family! Enjoy the time off










Steve


----------



## Waboman

Excellent setup, BigRed.


Great holiday pic with the Christmas tree.


----------



## Bigred7078

new toy


----------



## Mike_WI

Nice pics!


Mike


----------



## Gelinas

cool turntable. Isn't that where you had your mfw before? Where did you re-locate the sub?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike_WI* /forum/post/17878058
> 
> 
> Nice pics!
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/17878164
> 
> 
> cool turntable. Isn't that where you had your mfw before? Where did you re-locate the sub?



Yes it was, but I actually sold the MFW about a month ago. I want a smaller more musical sub so i decided to pick up a Rythmik F12SE here pretty shortly. I liked the MFW but after having it awhile I just decided it wasnt a great blend with my mains.


----------



## ddgtr

Congrats Bigred! Just like the rest of your setup, this one is really nice! I like it!!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/17880011
> 
> 
> Congrats Bigred! Just like the rest of your setup, this one is really nice! I like it!!



Thank ya sir


----------



## Bigred7078

Rockin some blue vinyl


----------



## btf1980

Vinyl. now we're talking. What phono stage are you using? Is that an Xpression table?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/17915680
> 
> 
> Vinyl. now we're talking. What phono stage are you using? Is that an Xpression table?













Yup its the Xpression III. I bought a emotiva USP-1 pre-amp and I am currently using its phono stage. Sounds awesome, but I need to get rid of this cart and upgrade to something else. I was thinking Grado Gold.


----------



## JBLpr0

i love those fronts!!! what brand? the wood looks so nice.


----------



## thenish03

Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grands

Vienna Acoustics Maestro Grand

Emotiva ERD-1 surrounds


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBLpr0* /forum/post/17976793
> 
> 
> i love those fronts!!! what brand? the wood looks so nice.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thenish03* /forum/post/17981133
> 
> 
> Vienna Acoustics Mozart Grands
> 
> Vienna Acoustics Maestro Grand
> 
> Emotiva ERD-1 surrounds



lol yup thenish03 is correct, thanks.


----------



## thenish03

So Bigred, when are you going to report back on the new TT and post some pics of it?










Nish


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thenish03* /forum/post/18061993
> 
> 
> So Bigred, when are you going to report back on the new TT and post some pics of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nish



Funny you mention that lol...


Recently my vinyl collection has grown MUCH larger than it was originally. So I decided to return the Xpression III and I placed an order for the Pro-Ject RM-9.1. It should be here tomorrow



















If you're still interested in the Xpression III I believe I posted some pics at the beginning of the thread (actually on post #3) and yes it was IMO a very nice sounding table.


----------



## Bigred7078

New table is in


----------



## Giant Robot

d'oh, i was going to ask if you wanted to sell the Expression III to me. Tell us how the RM 9.1 is!


----------



## thenish03

Very nice Bigred.


Do you hear a big difference between the RM 9.1 vs the Expression III?


Nish


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Giant Robot* /forum/post/18080376
> 
> 
> d'oh, i was going to ask if you wanted to sell the Expression III to me. Tell us how the RM 9.1 is!



if you want a awesome deal on the Xpression III then check out Underwood Hifi. He sells them for a nice discount


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thenish03* /forum/post/18083107
> 
> 
> Very nice Bigred.
> 
> 
> Do you hear a big difference between the RM 9.1 vs the Expression III?
> 
> 
> Nish



Thanks Nish,


I have not had a chance to listen to the 9.1 yet since I dont have a cartridge for it yet. I'm trying to decide between the Grado Platinum 1 and Grado Sonata 1. I'll let you know when I get it all up and running though


----------



## Gelinas

I don't know anything about turntables, but Bigred--yours looks high class.

I'm really digging the simplism of the design, the granite base, and the drive system.

Definitely not your every day 1200.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18084640
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about turntables, but Bigred--yours looks high class.
> 
> I'm really digging the simplism of the design, the granite base, and the drive system.
> 
> Definitely not your every day 1200.



Thanks Gelinas. I dig the look of it







Its a very nice table, but its nothing in comparison to some guys tables...


----------



## ldgibson76

Ok BigRed!


Tell us, what's up with the Anthem and how does it compare to the RPA-2!










(Didn't mean to put you on Front Street like that!







) Yes I did!









You think you can bring home an Anthem amp and not tell anyone (on this site at least







)?! Dude, this is huge for Emotiva owners! You potentially have harnessed the power to confirm to Emotiva patrons that buying a Emotiva was money well spent or they should have saved their money and purchase a vested, well-known, high priced, high-end amp!







Only kidding. I'm very interested because I'm still debating between buying a Rotel RMB-1095 or opting for a Emotiva.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18148859
> 
> 
> Ok BigRed!
> 
> 
> Tell us, what's up with the Anthem and how does it compare to the RPA-2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Didn't mean to put you on Front Street like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Yes I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think you can bring home an Anthem amp and not tell anyone (on this site at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?! Dude, this is huge for Emotiva owners! You potentially have harnessed the power to confirm to Emotiva patrons that buying a Emotiva was money well spent or they should have saved their money and purchase a vested, well-known, high priced, high-end amp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only kidding. I'm very interested because I'm still debating between buying a Rotel RMB-1095 or opting for a Emotiva.




hahahah you're killin me










Yeah I brought the Anthem MCA-20 home the other day. Unfortunately I have not had a ton of time with it yet. I spent a couple of hours listening to music with it today though. Honestly....so far not really any difference. But tomorrow (Wednesday) will be my critical listening session with the Anthem. I'll keep ya updated


----------



## ldgibson76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18150996
> 
> 
> hahahah you're killin me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I brought the Anthem MCA-20 home the other day. Unfortunately I have not had a ton of time with it yet. I spent a couple of hours listening to music with it today though. Honestly....so far not really any difference. But tomorrow (Wednesday) will be my critical listening session with the Anthem. I'll keep ya updated



Hello BigRed!


Well! How is it?! How is the Anthem?! And you know why this is huge. It's because you have Vienna Acoustic Mozart Grands! They are not the easiest speakers to push. But, they are some of the nicest speakers on the market for the money and they sound so good! I would think, that the Anthem, being what it is, would have rendered a more refined character to the Mozarts. Why? I don't know, I'm just trying to sound like I know what I'm talking about!

















Really, do you notice any difference? And do you think Emotiva has made it hard to justify the pricing of the higher end model from Anthem, Arcam, Rotel, B&K, Parasound, etc,....?!


Regards,


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ldgibson76* /forum/post/18161978
> 
> 
> Hello BigRed!
> 
> 
> Well! How is it?! How is the Anthem?! And you know why this is huge. It's because you have Vienna Acoustic Mozart Grands! They are not the easiest speakers to push. But, they are some of the nicest speakers on the market for the money and they sound so good! I would think, that the Anthem, being what it is, would have rendered a more refined character to the Mozarts. Why? I don't know, I'm just trying to sound like I know what I'm talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, do you notice any difference? And do you think Emotiva has made it hard to justify the pricing of the higher end model from Anthem, Arcam, Rotel, B&K, Parasound, etc,....?!
> 
> 
> Regards,




This is a copy and paste from what I posted at the Emotiva Lounge a week ago...All my tests were done demoing music that I love. I find HT comparisons kind of pointless IMO.


RPA-1: a bit more forward than the Anthem, but more impact with the bass. It really makes my speakers sound refined yet powerful....I think this amp makes a nice pairing with my speakers overall. The quality of this unit is quite obvious. It's a beautiful amp inside and out. I have had this amp for close to two years now and I have been enjoying it the entire time.



Anthem: A warmer sounding amp for sure. Anthem likes to boast about their roots in the tube business so perhaps they've voiced it to be a warmer sounding amp. Bass seems a little bloated with the MCA 20. That being said, certain types of music that I enjoy sound pretty darn good on this amp. Chris Botti's Album "To Love Again" just sounds amazing. With rock though, it seems to almost make my speakers sound muddy.



These are just a few things i've noticed so far. Without being so critical of the amps they sound more alike than different.


Although take this for what it is worth...While watching a movie the other night my Fiancee turns to me and says, "What happened to your other amp? I like the way it makes the Viennas sound a lot better"



After using this amp in my sustem for 2 weeks+ now, I definately like the RPA-1 better....


----------



## Bigred7078

A Rythmik F12SE sub is on its way to me now










Looks like this except with a black woofer


----------



## ddgtr

Bigred, congrats on the new sub! It looks really nice.


Have you had a chance to listen to it before purchasing? I am currently looking into a sub to incorporate into my 2 channel system and I would like something more musical. I haven't done much research yet, but I like the way this one looks...


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18237870
> 
> 
> 
> Although take this for what it is worth...While watching a movie the other night my Fiancee turns to me and says, "What happened to your other amp? I like the way it makes the Viennas sound a lot better"
> 
> 
> 
> After using this amp in my sustem for 2 weeks+ now, I definately like the RPA-1 better....



She sounds like a keeper (your fiancee that is)


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18239352
> 
> 
> Bigred, congrats on the new sub! It looks really nice.
> 
> 
> Have you had a chance to listen to it before purchasing? I am currently looking into a sub to incorporate into my 2 channel system and I would like something more musical. I haven't done much research yet, but I like the way this one looks...



I actually have heard this sub and it is phenominal. If you're looking for a musical sub...this is it


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18240129
> 
> 
> She sounds like a keeper (your fiancee that is)



ha! Thanks







She definately is a keeper


----------



## prepress

This is a nice, clean setup. I like it. The room, also. There's no sense of clutter, which is a psychological bonus as well, because I think it promotes a sense of ease when watching/listening. Still need to clean my place up, maybe get rid of some stuff.


----------



## thenish03

Bigred, I just noticed that you have an AppleTV and was wondering what your thoughts were on it.? I have been contemplating on whether I want to go analog and get a TT or go digital and get an AppleTV or Squeezebox and DAC combo. I think for right now the digital road is better suited to me (i.e. it will appease my wife as she will be more likely to use it) and leave the TT for another time. Did you do any critical comparison with the AppleTV or was it more a function and ease of use that you choose it?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thenish03* /forum/post/18260346
> 
> 
> Bigred, I just noticed that you have an AppleTV and was wondering what your thoughts were on it.? I have been contemplating on whether I want to go analog and get a TT or go digital and get an AppleTV or Squeezebox and DAC combo. I think for right now the digital road is better suited to me (i.e. it will appease my wife as she will be more likely to use it) and leave the TT for another time. Did you do any critical comparison with the AppleTV or was it more a function and ease of use that you choose it?



If you are looking for ease of use but still have great sound then digital is the only way to go. If you use iTunes and rip your CD's in a lossless format like .ALAC then the AppleTV rocks. It has an awesome interface, and sounds great. I use it to rent movies on all the time as well. I mainly use my Apple TV for background music when I'm doing stuff, but it used to be my main source for music and did an excellent job. Honestly, the TT sounds better, but Analog is a much more expensive journey that requires a lot of tender loving care.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18255984
> 
> 
> This is a nice, clean setup. I like it. The room, also. There's no sense of clutter, which is a psychological bonus as well, because I think it promotes a sense of ease when watching/listening. Still need to clean my place up, maybe get rid of some stuff.



Thanks man, I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Bigred7078




----------



## Hammie

This place looks strangely familiar!










Awesome room, red!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/18278924
> 
> 
> This place looks strangely familiar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome room, red!



haha thanks Lou


----------



## ddgtr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18278678




So, how is it??? You can't just tease us with a picture, gotta write a detailed review!!


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18282057
> 
> 
> So, how is it??? You can't just tease us with a picture, gotta write a detailed review!!



How does it compare to the MFW?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18282057
> 
> 
> So, how is it??? You can't just tease us with a picture, gotta write a detailed review!!



lol that will come. I've been crazy busy though and i'm still in the process of perfecting this sub.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ddgtr* /forum/post/18282057
> 
> 
> So, how is it??? You can't just tease us with a picture, gotta write a detailed review!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/18283087
> 
> 
> How does it compare to the MFW?



The Rythmik just smokes it... The MFW just had to much of a flabby uncontrolled sound in my setup. Right off the bat the rythmik was noticeably better and I have not even fine tuned the PEQ adjustments yet.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18283125
> 
> 
> The Rythmik just smokes it... The MFW just had to much of a flabby uncontrolled sound in my setup. Right off the bat the rythmik was noticeably better and I have not even fine tuned the PEQ adjustments yet.



Thats great. It looks very nice with the piano gloss finish. With it's servo system and being sealed, I'm sure it will sound amazing for music.


----------



## KSE

Just read thru this thread from start to finish..... Hats off, man. Really nice set-up. You can tell you put your heart and soul into it, which is refreshing. A personal connection, if you will. You had/have a vision and made it all fall together. I am sure you really enjoy spending time at home. Good stuff.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KSE* /forum/post/18284043
> 
> 
> Just read thru this thread from start to finish..... Hats off, man. Really nice set-up. You can tell you put your heart and soul into it, which is refreshing. A personal connection, if you will. You had/have a vision and made it all fall together. I am sure you really enjoy spending time at home. Good stuff.




Thanks a bunch KSE.


----------



## limp003

Really great setup you have going on. I really like the four "drink" frames you have up by the dining area, where did you pick those up?


----------



## btf1980

Bigred - You need more records!!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *limp003* /forum/post/18370181
> 
> 
> Really great setup you have going on. I really like the four "drink" frames you have up by the dining area, where did you pick those up?



Thanks limp003,

The three drink pictures were all taken by me, while the large one is actually a painting that I got at some small local shop.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btf1980* /forum/post/18372087
> 
> 
> Bigred - You need more records!!




haha I know!!! I have about 200ish right now, but they are slowly coming in.


----------



## Bigred7078

Update:


I sold the Emotiva RPA-1. I hated to do it...but I will be moving across country soon for job and I really needed the money







. But good news is the XPA-3 does a great job and the marantz is powering the rears so all is well










Also I decided to see if I liked the XPA-3 without the silver trim pieces and I like the all blacked out look. So I will probably be ordering the black trim pieces here shortly.


----------



## pcweber111

Why not just keep it like that, sans trim at all? Is it not complete looking up close? I don't own Emotiva products so I don't know.


----------



## prepress

Actually, with the silver trim the Emotiva takes on a McIntosh-like look. If I were to buy Emotivas I'd leave the silver trim on. I have a Mac SACD player and can picture a pair of XPA-1s with it.


Let's hope the new space will be as good if not better than the one you're leaving behind.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18377971
> 
> 
> Why not just keep it like that, sans trim at all? Is it not complete looking up close? I don't own Emotiva products so I don't know.



well I guess I could, but my buddy gave me his black trim for my usp-1 so it kind of would match







But I don't mind it without the trim. Looks just fine.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Big, what business/trade are you going into, and where are you moving to?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/18380718
> 
> 
> Big, what business/trade are you going into, and where are you moving to?




Financial Planning. I'll be moving to Charlotte, North Carolina.


----------



## Gelinas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18382110
> 
> 
> Financial Planning. I'll be moving to Charlotte, North Carolina.



finance in charlotte huh? Can I guess BOA? They have a big office down there.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gelinas* /forum/post/18382133
> 
> 
> finance in charlotte huh? Can I guess BOA? They have a big office down there.



lol i'm with Edward Jones. I was hired on back in October and I'll be graduating here in May. Then Starting in June I'll be studying for my licensing tests.


----------



## prepress

Meantime, just fire up the system and spin some wax!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18385534
> 
> 
> Meantime, just fire up the system and spin some wax!



will do


----------



## jamhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18382110
> 
> 
> Financial Planning. I'll be moving to Charlotte, North Carolina.



Cool. That's where I live.


Awesome area....let me know if you have any questions about the area.


----------



## rdeyoung

Hey BigRed, nice setup you have.


I have a couple quick questions about having such a system in an apartment.


I just moved into an apartment with a loft that looks over the living area where my tv is. The acoustics in here are horrid. Echoing everywhere. Im hoping putting up some acoustical treatments like you did will help solve this issue.


Is your apartment on the second floor by any chance? Im just wondering because im worried that If I get a system with a subwoofer like yours, how that will go with the people below me.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdeyoung* /forum/post/18469139
> 
> 
> Hey BigRed, nice setup you have.
> 
> 
> I have a couple quick questions about having such a system in an apartment.
> 
> 
> I just moved into an apartment with a loft that looks over the living area where my tv is. The acoustics in here are horrid. Echoing everywhere. Im hoping putting up some acoustical treatments like you did will help solve this issue.
> 
> 
> Is your apartment on the second floor by any chance? Im just wondering because im worried that If I get a system with a subwoofer like yours, how that will go with the people below me.



Hey rdeyoung,


Actually yes my apartment is on the second floor. First of all I am a considerate person so I make sure not to rock my system hard late at night or early in the morning. Secondly, I think I have great neighbors so technically i'm in a lucky situation. I have never once had a complaint in my 2 years at this place. Don't take that as if I don't like to rock out, or that I don't listen at reference levels, but I am SMART about it








Sometimes its the luck of the draw where you live and who lives around you. Sometimes you get lucky with a well built apartment with good sound dampening. Sometimes you don't get lucky...If its the latter, you just need to adapt.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamhead* /forum/post/18462497
> 
> 
> Cool. That's where I live.
> 
> 
> Awesome area....let me know if you have any questions about the area.



Cool







Thanks man.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18469569
> 
> 
> Hey rdeyoung,
> 
> 
> Actually yes my apartment is on the second floor. First of all I am a considerate person so I make sure not to rock my system hard late at night or early in the morning. Secondly, I think I have great neighbors so technically i'm in a lucky situation. I have never once had a complaint in my 2 years at this place. Don't take that as if I don't like to rock out, or that I don't listen at reference levels, but I am SMART about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes its the luck of the draw where you live and who lives around you. Sometimes you get lucky with a well built apartment with good sound dampening. Sometimes you don't get lucky...If its the latter, you just need to adapt.



That's true. I'm in a second floor apartment in an older building, and the people below me said they couldn't hear my stereo. Oddly, I could hear theirs. I don't blast my system anyway, but 1/3 volume _is_ substantial (it can get too loud for _me_ higher than that). It can certainly be heard in the hallway, though.


My previous building had paper for floors/ceilings it seemed, also on the second floor, and the downstairs neighbor complained frequently during my last year or so there (one reason I moved). But, even she had to admit at one point that the sound was louder downstairs than it was in my apartment. I don't know why things suddenly became loud for her that last year. Good construction plus good and tolerant neighbors is gold.


----------



## B&W700guy

Very Nice System! I saw your Pro-ject turntable on Agon! If I had the cash, I would buy it from you


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/18530959
> 
> 
> Very Nice System! I saw your Pro-ject turntable on Agon! If I had the cash, I would buy it from you



Thanks man. Yeah, im moving and need the cash! I'll probably be going back to a more practical (cheaper) table for awhile.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18532445
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Yeah, im moving and need the cash! I'll probably be going back to a more practical (cheaper) table for awhile.



Will you go for another Pro-ject or a different brand altogether?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18540492
> 
> 
> Will you go for another Pro-ject or a different brand altogether?



Haven't really thought about. I have enjoyed both the XpressionIII and RM-9.1 thus far. The other options in my price range would be Rega and Music Hall and the music halls are virtually the same as the pro-jects. I might just end up with another Xpression III, but if I find something used at a good deal then I may give the nod to it. Who know though, I just need to get moved first and get my new job all set up. So how about a shameless plug and my turntable is for sale







help a young guy out people!


----------



## Bigred7078

Hey guys, after graduation i've been going through a LONG moving process from Missouri to Charlotte, North Carolina. I'm am finally in my new place and almost all settled into the new uptown loft. I'm loving it so far ;D The only downside is there is a lot of concrete (ceiling and floors) so the SQ is not exactly as good as it could be.


Here is so pics of the progress so far...











This is not exactly the best picture, but it shows the giant floor to ceiling windows. You can also see the Bank of America Stadium in the background where the Panthers play 










Here is a shot of part of the view










Also unfortunately it would be a Pain in the ass to mount my TV as they used steel studs...grrr


----------



## prepress

It looks as if you need some room treatment, at least carpet for the floor. Maybe some drapes for the window by the system too, as the reflections from the glass could be an issue. Plus, in the summer it might get hot in there with the sun coming through the glass.


But, the view is great.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18856656
> 
> 
> It looks as if you need some room treatment, at least carpet for the floor. Maybe some drapes for the window by the system too, as the reflections from the glass could be an issue. Plus, in the summer it might get hot in there with the sun coming through the glass.
> 
> 
> But, the view is great.



I just moved in


----------



## hikarate

Since your old place had room treatments everywhere and nothing as difficult as concrete and glass to deal with, just how big of a difference is the SQ in the new place now? Is the difference slight or turning your stomach?


BTW looks beautiful, great view of the city you have there and I like the colors.


----------



## Detach50

i must say i loathe you for the fantastic setup. The VAs look beautiful and i know they sound beautiful too! have fun moving in


----------



## prepress

As for mounting the TV, would you be mounting it higher? It looks like it's at a nice eye level as is, though a bit higher wouldn't hurt; that also would put the screen a few inches further back, making it seem a bit smaller. On the other hand, a wall mount would free up rack space. But the steel is an issue, so perhaps you'll decide the return isn't worth the investment, unless you absolutely can't stand the setup as is.


It will be interesting to see how the space evolves as things get more settled and you get past the "I just moved in" stage. I think an assault on the space is coming.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18857721
> 
> 
> Since your old place had room treatments everywhere and nothing as difficult as concrete and glass to deal with, just how big of a difference is the SQ in the new place now? Is the difference slight or turning your stomach?
> 
> 
> BTW looks beautiful, great view of the city you have there and I like the colors.



Thanks hikarate. The room is definitely a beast that needs tamed. Is it stomach turning? No, not really. It's just VERY different from what I was used to. The old place sounded fantastic IMO, so this will be a change of pace for sure lol. I am not some snooty audiophile, I just need to adapt to the new enviroment and enjoy it for what it is











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Detach50* /forum/post/18857809
> 
> 
> i must say i loathe you for the fantastic setup. The VAs look beautiful and i know they sound beautiful too! have fun moving in



Why Thank you Detach50, I do appreciate that











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18858279
> 
> 
> As for mounting the TV, would you be mounting it higher? It looks like it's at a nice eye level as is, though a bit higher wouldn't hurt; that also would put the screen a few inches further back, making it seem a bit smaller. On the other hand, a wall mount would free up rack space. But the steel is an issue, so perhaps you'll decide the return isn't worth the investment, unless you absolutely can't stand the setup as is.
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the space evolves as things get more settled and you get past the "I just moved in" stage. I think an assault on the space is coming.



I do agree. The TV is currently perfect to my eye level but as you said a tad higher would not hurt. I don't mind how it looks right now, but my personal tastes do prefer a wall mounted setup. I could then relocate the center back to the top (but it actually doesn't sound that much different as it is right now than I thought it would). Regardless, i've been trying to figure out the best way to wall mount this TV to the metal studs (toggle bolts seem to do the trick). I also need to widen my mains just a bit and get new cloth for my acoustic panels. Ahhhhhh lots of work to still do


----------



## pcweber111

Have you thought about purchasing a tv stand that has a mount on the back of it? It would allow you to have that mounted look without dealing with the headaches of mounting on concrete, plus allow you more flexibility in arranging your equipment. Regardless you have a great looking loft and I bet there's plenty to do with-in walking distance. Keep us updated!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/18858766
> 
> 
> Have you thought about purchasing a tv stand that has a mount on the back of it? It would allow you to have that mounted look without dealing with the headaches of mounting on concrete, plus allow you more flexibility in arranging your equipment. Regardless you have a great looking loft and I bet there's plenty to do with-in walking distance. Keep us updated!



yeah, but all the ones I like are around $1500ish....lol


The wall is not concrete, its drywall but with metal studs. I'll figure it out though. Thanks for the compliments


----------



## hikarate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18858323
> 
> 
> I am not some snooty audiophile, I just need to adapt to the new enviroment and enjoy it for what it is



Well you have snooty audiophile grade equipment.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18858798
> 
> 
> Well you have snooty audiophile grade equipment.



touche'


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hikarate* /forum/post/18858798
> 
> 
> Well you have snooty audiophile grade equipment.



Which doesn't make him a snooty audiophile necessarily.







But if Bigred starts talking about minutiae, he's in trouble.










When my older stuff was new it fit your description, as would the newer stuff (last year) currently, but now I don't even think of it that way; it doesn't occur to me. It's simply my equipment. Audio maturity, I guess.


Now, Bigred, if you say you're not a snooty audiophile, I'll accept that. For now.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18870821
> 
> 
> Which doesn't make him a snooty audiophile necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if Bigred starts talking about minutiae, he's in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my older stuff was new it fit your description, as would the newer stuff (last year) currently, but now I don't even think of it that way; it doesn't occur to me. It's simply my equipment. Audio maturity, I guess.
> 
> 
> Now, Bigred, if you say you're not a snooty audiophile, I'll accept that. For now.



haha thanks man


----------



## nokia6681

Very nicely done, I love those speakers!


Congrats!


----------



## prepress

One other thought is that this new room could get pretty hot with the sun coming through all that glass. Also, you wouldn't want any of the electronics in direct sunlight. More reason to get something over those windows in the warmer months (like now), unless the heat doesn't bother you or there's no direct sun on that side of the building. Maybe drapes that can be opened and closed at will.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/18937159
> 
> 
> One other thought is that this new room could get pretty hot with the sun coming through all that glass. Also, you wouldn't want any of the electronics in direct sunlight. More reason to get something over those windows in the warmer months (like now), unless the heat doesn't bother you or there's no direct sun on that side of the building. Maybe drapes that can be opened and closed at will.




No direct sunlight (faces south), and there are blinds.


I leave them open most of the time though and I work from home. Doesn't get hot


















you can kind of see the blinds in the picture lol (camera phones suck)


----------



## Bigred7078

I do appreciate the recommendations though prepress







Keep'em coming.


I see you live in Brooklyn, very cool. I have a cousin that is a teacher in Brooklyn. He moved to the city several years ago from Wisconsin and hasn't looked back







I'll be in NYC in november for some engagement photos. I'm pretty excited since i've never actually been there.


----------



## Bigred7078

Here is a naked speaker shot







I still need to mount the TV, but I have put that off until I am done with my licensing tests here for work. I also need to pull the speakers apart just a tad bit more.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18937229
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the recommendations though prepress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep'em coming.



The blinds are a good move, and they'll also help offset any glare on the TV screen. They aren't obvious in the previous photos, though. Are they more recent?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/18937229
> 
> 
> I see you live in Brooklyn, very cool. I have a cousin that is a teacher in Brooklyn. He moved to the city several years ago from Wisconsin and hasn't looked back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in NYC in november for some engagement photos. I'm pretty excited since i've never actually been there.



Maybe the weather will be cooler by then







.


NY is expensive, but there's always something to do.


----------



## Bigred7078

I've also considered picking up one of these when they come out (Anthems new receiver line). While the Marantz is treating me just fine, I may get some nice benefits from ARC.


----------



## CKWells

Where's the turntable??


Very nice setup and new place. Congrats.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CKWells* /forum/post/18951639
> 
> 
> Where's the turntable??
> 
> 
> Very nice setup and new place. Congrats.



I had to sell my Pro-ject RM 9.1 to help fund my move across the country for my new job









I'll be getting another though once all the craziness at work settles down







Thanks for the compliments


----------



## pab1219

Gorgeous set-up enjoy your new home.


----------



## d_m1010

Very nice Red. Lovin' that Emotiva gear my friend.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d_m1010* /forum/post/18952979
> 
> 
> Very nice Red. Lovin' that Emotiva gear my friend.



Yes, I'd be interested to hear any impressions of its sound.


----------



## shodulik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *d_m1010* /forum/post/18952979
> 
> 
> Very nice Red. Lovin' that Emotiva gear my friend.



Was thinking the exact opposite. Lovin the Vienna's, the record player and the overall setup except for the Emotiva stuff. Totally outclassed by his other gear.


----------



## Bigred7078

My latest setup update.


----------



## SJTrance

Looks great, but a touch crowded. Is that table with the computers absolutely necessary? If that were gone, I think it would lead the eye to the focal point of the room, which is the entertainment center.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJTrance* /forum/post/19458925
> 
> 
> Looks great, but a touch crowded. Is that table with the computers absolutely necessary? If that were gone, I think it would lead the eye to the focal point of the room, which is the entertainment center.



The area is open to the left of the system, I believe, so the computer table forms a partition of sorts to separate the two spaces.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/19459336
> 
> 
> The area is open to the left of the system, I believe, so the computer table forms a partition of sorts to separate the two spaces.



Thats absolutely correct



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJTrance* /forum/post/19458925
> 
> 
> Looks great, but a touch crowded. Is that table with the computers absolutely necessary? If that were gone, I think it would lead the eye to the focal point of the room, which is the entertainment center.



Thanks SJTrance. Yes it its just a tad crowded, but I absolutely need my desk area since I work from home. The reason for the change is I needed a rather large filing system for all my work and the cabinet would not fit any other way. To give you an idea of the space, this was a pano picture from previously.












So I had to fit this big shelving unit which led to the change.


----------



## John Megadeth

I don't think it's crowded at all. Looks great!


----------



## Gelinas

Hey Big Red,


How've you been? I read that you are working from home. I'm jealous, you probally get to listen to music thru your system all day long.


----------



## Bigred7078

New Place...
















































My new view


----------



## SJTrance

Oh LAWD!!!! That's sick man. Unreal.


----------



## BrolicBeast

That place looks great--and I love the industrial-style ducts up top. This is the first time I've seen Vienna Acoustic speakers that I can actually lust over. Excellent choice of gear!


----------



## EJD

Very, very nice! You are now 3 for 3 on sweet spaces - you sure you're a young college graduate?










Out of curiosity - did you step down to a 3.0 (or 3.1) setup?


----------



## hifisponge

Big Red -


You are a baller!


Sick pad!


I'm jealous.


Congrats!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJTrance* /forum/post/20296362
> 
> 
> Oh LAWD!!!! That's sick man. Unreal.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/20296424
> 
> 
> That place looks great--and I love the industrial-style ducts up top. This is the first time I've seen Vienna Acoustic speakers that I can actually lust over. Excellent choice of gear!



lol thanks guys, glad you like it


----------



## hifisponge

BTW - You couldn't have picked a better speaker for your taste in semi-industrial dwellings. The Viennas are much kinder than most when dealing with all of the hard bare surfaces.


Do you find that you can have some fun with the volume level of the system in an apartment setting, or do you have to keep it low out of respect for the neighbors?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EJD* /forum/post/20296991
> 
> 
> Very, very nice! You are now 3 for 3 on sweet spaces - you sure you're a young college graduate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity - did you step down to a 3.0 (or 3.1) setup?



Thanks EJD. Yeah, I'm a young guy but I worked my ass off in college balancing full time job with full time school (so I kind of rewarded myself with audio gear







). I landed a nice job once I graduated, but I had to move across country so I ended up selling some of my more expensive pieces (turntable, pre-amp, and sub) to help fund my move. After a while I sold my surrounds and have been sitting on 3.0 for 8 months now. I'm actually very content with it and how it sounds. I'll eventually build it back up but for now I'm happy.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20297040
> 
> 
> Big Red -
> 
> 
> You are a baller!
> 
> 
> Sick pad!
> 
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks hifi, but I'm only a wannabe compared to you!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hifisponge* /forum/post/20297068
> 
> 
> BTW - You couldn't have picked a better speaker for your taste in semi-industrial dwellings. The Viennas are much kinder than most when dealing with all of the hard bare surfaces.
> 
> 
> Do you find that you can have some fun with the volume level of the system in an apartment setting, or do you have to keep it low out of respect for the neighbors?



Agreed. Thankfully the new place actually has some carpet to help. I can already tell since its no longer an echo chamber lol. The Viennas have been great here.


I can play as loud as I want. I have a few feet of concrete above and below me and some sort of extra fire proofing isolation in-between. I've never once heard a neighbor and not once have they heard me







. Thankfully its not your typical apartment complex.


----------



## hifisponge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* 
Thanks hifi, but I'm only a wannabe compared to you!















Now if I only hadn't dropped all that money on all those speakers, I might be able to afford a place as nice as yours.


----------



## hifisponge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* 
Agreed. Thankfully the new place actually has some carpet to help. I can already tell since its no longer an echo chamber lol. The Viennas have been great here.


I can play as loud as I want. I have a few feet of concrete above and below me and some sort of extra fire proofing isolation in-between. I've never once heard a neighbor and not once have they heard me







. Thankfully its not your typical apartment complex.
That's pretty awesome. I'll be looking for a place soon, as my wife and I are separating, and I don't think I'll be so lucky as to find one that is pre-sound-proofed.


----------



## Bigred7078

New seating arrangements to relax in while jammin' to some tunes


----------



## JukeBox360

Threads like this make me realize I most likely make the least amount of money compared to everyone on avs... I clearly need a money making career. Which Idk where to start


----------



## SJTrance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JukeBox360* /forum/post/20662360
> 
> 
> Threads like this make me realize I most likely make the least amount of money compared to everyone on avs... I clearly need a money making career. Which Idk where to start



I don't think that style and money is synonymous. You can use paint and a few nice pieces to make your place look amazing. I've done a lot of my place on the cheap and several of my things are used from craigslist and even from Ikea. Find a vision, learn the rules of home decor and make your place your own.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JukeBox360* /forum/post/20662360
> 
> 
> Threads like this make me realize I most likely make the least amount of money compared to everyone on avs... I clearly need a money making career. Which Idk where to start



My setup pales in comparison to some peoples here but do realize a lot of this stuff was bought one piece at a time.


And to put this in perspective this is what I started with about 5 years ago in a college apartment...











While some money is a necessary to get going, I'd say time and patience are more important.


----------



## Nosferatu

hey I see you've got a pretty impressive sub in your apartment. I just recently went with a rather stout sub (Outlaw LFM-1 EX) and even though it's on a Gramma I'm still worried it'll project and absolutely drive my neighbors to no end...how do you get away with it in an apartment?


----------



## Nosferatu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JukeBox360* /forum/post/20662360
> 
> 
> Threads like this make me realize I most likely make the least amount of money compared to everyone on avs... I clearly need a money making career. Which Idk where to start



it all depends on what you focus spending your money on. Right now I'm a medical resident and while it pays okay it certainly isn't what I'd call great cash and I still afford to play with a few toys here and there. It's really what you find is important. For me, I like my audio.


Anyways 2 more years and I'll be done and the Home Theater 3.0 uber upgrade will be in my plans.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/20662454
> 
> 
> hey I see you've got a pretty impressive sub in your apartment. I just recently went with a rather stout sub (Outlaw LFM-1 EX) and even though it's on a Gramma I'm still worried it'll project and absolutely drive my neighbors to no end...how do you get away with it in an apartment?



Its all about where you live...


My place is fortunate enough to have a few feet of concrete between each floor and impeccable sound proofing between units. I have NEVER once heard a neighbor and I've never been able to hear my system when i'm jammin and step out into the hall. I'm in a nice situation currently. However, I have lived at places with thin walls so to speak. My advice to you is to meet your neighbors, learn at what level the system is just way to loud and annoying, learn to rock out when your neighbors are not home/at work and use your system at acceptable hours. For most apartment dwellers the home theater experience has to be a compromise. Do this and all should be fine...(unless you have sensitive neighbors and poorly constructed apartment


----------



## JukeBox360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SJTrance* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that style and money is synonymous. You can use paint and a few nice pieces to make your place look amazing. I've done a lot of my place on the cheap and several of my things are used from craigslist and even from Ikea. Find a vision, learn the rules of home decor and make your place your own.



I'll try that approach. I've gotten a little better toys over the best few years. I'll post up my setup once I'm done moving. I literally just moved 3 days ago. So its a mess lol.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> My setup pales in comparison to some peoples here but do realize a lot of this stuff was bought one piece at a time.
> 
> 
> And to put this in perspective this is what I started with about 5 years ago in a college apartment...
> 
> 
> While some money is a necessary to get going, I'd say time and patience are more important.



Clearly college worked well for you. Only 5 years ago and you have a place that looks down right amazing. Need college advice lol.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> it all depends on what you focus spending your money on. Right now I'm a medical resident and while it pays okay it certainly isn't what I'd call great cash and I still afford to play with a few toys here and there. It's really what you find is important. For me, I like my audio.
> 
> 
> Anyways 2 more years and I'll be done and the Home Theater 3.0 uber upgrade will be in my plans.



Yeah. I guess I didn't realize most of these are from adding on over the years. I actually came to this thread because of the title. Apartment set up... Not house. I feel as if I'm the only person who rents lol. Let alone my apartment isn't half as nice as the one in this picture. I'm currently a college student and have no idea what to major in. Something that makes decent money is ideal.


----------



## JukeBox360

I'm sorry if it seems like I'm complaining or something. I'm not. I find your pictures amazing and dream of being able to have a set up as nice as I've seen on threads like these. I'm a college kid right now. Most people don't give advice on what makes decent money lol.


----------



## Nosferatu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JukeBox360* /forum/post/20662595
> 
> 
> I'm currently a college student and have no idea what to major in. Something that makes decent money is ideal.



Find something that interests you and pursue it. Just make sure it's something that interests you and also has a career option. I know too many people that picked something and then had no job lined up after having such a "high education."


As for back on topic with the audio setup...I had hand me down radio shack front speakers, freebie bose rears, a $250 subwoofer, and the lowest of the low budget Denon AVR for around $300 as my starter rig back in a college dorm. I just built the system in pieces (as I'm sure the original poster here did as well). Don't think either me or him just went out and dropped $5000 to make the system we've got.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/20662505
> 
> 
> Its all about where you live...
> 
> 
> My place is fortunate enough to have a few feet of concrete between each floor and impeccable sound proofing between units. I have NEVER once heard a neighbor and I've never been able to hear my system when i'm jammin and step out into the hall. I'm in a nice situation currently. However, I have lived at places with thin walls so to speak. My advice to you is to meet your neighbors, learn at what level the system is just way to loud and annoying, learn to rock out when your neighbors are not home/at work and use your system at acceptable hours. For most apartment dwellers the home theater experience has to be a compromise. Do this and all should be fine...(unless you have sensitive neighbors and poorly constructed apartment
> 
> 
> My apartment is new construction (2005'ish) and a nice area but I don't know how well it's insulated.
> 
> 
> I'm on the 1st floor of a 3 story building (and I have the entire 1st floor so those are my only 2 neighbors). My friend on the 3rd hears me and can hear the 2nd floor but I never hear any of them so I don't know what to make of it. I'm trying to be "smart" since I got the Outlaw but that thing is batshit nuts. LOL. I had a friend come over Saturday night and he had me blasting Battle Los Angeles and Tron Legacy. I went on radio silence Sunday and so far I think I'm "okay"


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/20662328
> 
> 
> New seating arrangements to relax in while jammin' to some tunes



Is the Dr. Pepper can part of the furniture?










Seriously, nice, clean setup. That makes it easier to relax and enjoy, I think.


----------



## JukeBox360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nosferatu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Find something that interests you and pursue it. Just make sure it's something that interests you and also has a career option. I know too many people that picked something and then had no job lined up after having such a "high education."
> 
> 
> As for back on topic with the audio setup...I had hand me down radio shack front speakers, freebie bose rears, a $250 subwoofer, and the lowest of the low budget Denon AVR for around $300 as my starter rig back in a college dorm. I just built the system in pieces (as I'm sure the original poster here did as well). Don't think either me or him just went out and dropped $5000 to make the system we've got.
> 
> 
> My apartment is new construction (2005'ish) and a nice area but I don't know how well it's insulated.
> 
> 
> I'm on the 1st floor of a 3 story building (and I have the entire 1st floor so those are my only 2 neighbors). My friend on the 3rd hears me and can hear the 2nd floor but I never hear any of them so I don't know what to make of it. I'm trying to be "smart" since I got the Outlaw but that thing is batshit nuts. LOL. I had a friend come over Saturday night and he had me blasting Battle Los Angeles and Tron Legacy. I went on radio silence Sunday and so far I think I'm "okay"



Hmm. Thanks for the tip. I've honestly been thinking about being a teacher. It's something I know ill love. Just don't know about the money. Suppose I could work up to a college professor though. I'd still enjoy that. That or a Dean.


----------



## qjones

Great setup. Quick question. I too own a 46" Samsung, and due to my apartment's layout, my main seating area is a bit further from my TV than I'd like. What's the approximate distance from your TV to main seating area?


Thanks,


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Dr. Pepper can part of the furniture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, nice, clean setup. That makes it easier to relax and enjoy, I think.



Haha well since there is usually a can of Dr. Pepper around I'd say it Certainly is part of the furniture







. Thanks prepress!


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qjones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great setup. Quick question. I too own a 46" Samsung, and due to my apartment's layout, my main seating area is a bit further from my TV than I'd like. What's the approximate distance from your TV to main seating area?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Thanks qjones. Id say I sit about 11' or so back max. It was a shock at first when I moved to this apartment because I've been used to sitting about 8' or 9' for the past few years. I'm fine with it now though. Personally I'd prefer a 55" but at this point I can't justify a new tv when this one works perfectly fine. But dont worry, You will adjust to the distance after a few weeks.


----------



## qjones

Haha - Thanks a lot; I just rearranged my place and I'm now siting 6-6.5' from my set. The previous 14' was just too far. Glad I made the swap. Now go out and grab that new set!


----------



## prepress

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* 
Its all about where you live...


My place is fortunate enough to have a few feet of concrete between each floor and impeccable sound proofing between units. I have NEVER once heard a neighbor and I've never been able to hear my system when i'm jammin and step out into the hall. I'm in a nice situation currently. However, I have lived at places with thin walls so to speak. My advice to you is to meet your neighbors, learn at what level the system is just way to loud and annoying, learn to rock out when your neighbors are not home/at work and use your system at acceptable hours. For most apartment dwellers the home theater experience has to be a compromise. Do this and all should be fine...(unless you have sensitive neighbors and poorly constructed apartment
That's part of the reason I moved from my last place. Here, I've had no problem with anyone. Neighbors claim they don't hear the system. I never blast, though volume has gotten rather healthy at times (when I've had company). You can hear things in the hallway, but not inside apartments.


----------



## pcweber111

I love the couches. I think I might go all leather next time I buy couches.


----------



## Bigred7078

Long time no see everyone! I signed a new home build contract back in December and the house is coming close to completion! Closing will be April 30th. I can't wait to get all set up in the new house, until then here are some pics:
























































New tv stand


----------



## Miketr75

Congrats on your new house.


----------



## pumbaa071

Nice to see more people in Charlotte. Quality set up and what apartments were those downtown?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miketr75* /forum/post/21820621
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new house.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pumbaa071* /forum/post/21895249
> 
> 
> Nice to see more people in Charlotte. Quality set up and what apartments were those downtown?



Thanks!


The apartment complex is Camden Cotton Mills. It's a super nice place, they are currently remodeling the apartments and making them even better. They just finished renovating the terrace and it looks amazing. Again, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Bigred7078

The house is almost complete and I close on April 30th. I cannot wait to get moved in and setup all my gear


----------



## prepress

I like the color of paint you chose for the house. A nice, rich gray with the white trim. The inside looks to have a lot of open space. Where will the A/V system go?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like the color of paint you chose for the house. A nice, rich gray with the white trim. The inside looks to have a lot of open space. Where will the A/V system go?



Thanks! It's actually blue but in the sun it does look gray. The a/v system will go on the wall to the left of the fireplace. I don't have a recent picture but here is one after the drywall was put up.


----------



## pcweber111

Nice job so far. Do you have the house wire for whole house audio/video/internet? My first house was a disaster in that regard so I made sure the second house was better. That's history now though so back to apt. living for awhile which is why the Sonos system is appealing to me. Anyway good job on the house so far I can't wait to see what the system looks like all put together. You've definitely had an interesting ride here since I first started following your thread.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/21896142
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's actually blue but in the sun it does look gray. The a/v system will go on the wall to the left of the fireplace. I don't have a recent picture but here is one after the drywall was put up.



That's even better. I thought it looked bluish-gray, but ultimately called it gray. It's hard to miss with the lighter-colored houses on either side.


The room looks plenty big. Certainly, I wish my room were bigger. What are the dimensions in there?


----------



## pumbaa071




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078* /forum/post/21895598
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> The apartment complex is Camden Cotton Mills. It's a super nice place, they are currently remodeling the apartments and making them even better. They just finished renovating the terrace and it looks amazing. Again, thanks for the comments.



No prob, I am in University area. Anyways that sub is a monster.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That's even better. I thought it looked bluish-gray, but ultimately called it gray. It's hard to miss with the lighter-colored houses on either side.
> 
> 
> The room looks plenty big. Certainly, I wish my room were bigger. What are the dimensions in there?



Haha yeah the house certainly is hard to miss between the lighter colored houses. It is a very colorful neighborhood.


The room is around 15x20, perhaps a little bigger but I'm just going from memory.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice job so far. Do you have the house wire for whole house audio/video/internet? My first house was a disaster in that regard so I made sure the second house was better. That's history now though so back to apt. living for awhile which is why the Sonos system is appealing to me. Anyway good job on the house so far I can't wait to see what the system looks like all put together. You've definitely had an interesting ride here since I first started following your thread.



Yes, I have the place all wired up. Future proofing in the a/v area should be easy enough too with the crawl space right below it. Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## Bigred7078

I bought a new TV since my old one decided it did not want to work anymore...60" Sharp


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078*  /t/1145084/my-apartment-house-setup/210#post_22589990
> 
> 
> I bought a new TV since my old one decided it did not want to work anymore...60" Sharp



What about the Sharp led you to choose it? How is the picture so far?


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1145084/my-apartment-house-setup/210#post_22590972
> 
> 
> What about the Sharp led you to choose it? How is the picture so far?



Honestly, it was cheap and since our TV went out unexpectedly, we were not in the market for something really expensive. I tend to like plasma TV's more, however, we have a window directly behind the seating area and the reflection alone would annoy the heck out of me. The Sharp was a great price so we jumped on it. Cable HD picture quality meets my expectations (There are definitely better TV's for PQ) but Blu-ray, Apple TV 1080p streams and Netflix HD streams all look fantastic so I am pleased with the purchase.


Anyway, I plan to mount the TV this weekend and get everything finally setup.


----------



## Bigred7078

Finally mounted the TV and I have everything setup pretty much the way I like it


----------



## Bigred7078

My speaker guardian


----------



## pcweber111

I still think your speakers are some of the best I've seen in awhile. I love the finish. Also, how's the new tv so far? Any differences between it and your previous set? Also, I really like the distressed look on the av console. You going to do any treatments? The wall looks kinda large compared to the tv.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111*  /t/1145084/my-apartment-house-setup/210#post_22602056
> 
> 
> I still think your speakers are some of the best I've seen in awhile. I love the finish. Also, how's the new tv so far? Any differences between it and your previous set? Also, I really like the distressed look on the av console. You going to do any treatments? The wall looks kinda large compared to the tv.



Thanks! The speaker finish is certainly unique! As far as the TV goes, size alone is a huge upgrade. This 60" versus my 46" is a nice "shock". I wouldn't necessarily say the PQ is anything better, but taking advantage of 1080p on a larger set is worth the upgrade alone. Wall treatments are not really an option right now since it's the "family room". We compromised on this house not having a room to dedicate to home theater/2-channel so in a few years when we get a larger place I will have a more dedicated space. For now, it all fits my needs.


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078*  /t/1145084/my-apartment-house-setup/210#post_22593272
> 
> 
> Honestly, it was cheap and since our TV went out unexpectedly, we were not in the market for something really expensive. I tend to like plasma TV's more, however, we have a window directly behind the seating area and the reflection alone would annoy the heck out of me. The Sharp was a great price so we jumped on it. Cable HD picture quality meets my expectations (There are definitely better TV's for PQ) but Blu-ray, Apple TV 1080p streams and Netflix HD streams all look fantastic so I am pleased with the purchase.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to mount the TV this weekend and get everything finally setup.



Like you, I'm a plasma guy. Too bad about the reflective window behind your seats, and dark curtains don't appear to fit the room's decor. The Sharp has a matte finish, I take it, which surely helps.


----------



## Bigred7078




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prepress*  /t/1145084/my-apartment-house-setup/210#post_22612682
> 
> 
> Like you, I'm a plasma guy. Too bad about the reflective window behind your seats, and dark curtains don't appear to fit the room's decor. The Sharp has a matte finish, I take it, which surely helps.



So i started thinking about it and I went out and bought a 60" Samsung E550 plasma to directly compare side by side. While the Samsung plasma was a little bit better, it wasn't a big enough difference for me to justify the extreme glare. If I had a dedicated room, it would work out much better, but it just ended up making me feel better about my decision to get the Sharp. Anyway, I hope you had a great holiday weekend!


----------



## prepress




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bigred7078*  /t/1145084/my-apartment-house-setup/210#post_22627408
> 
> 
> So i started thinking about it and I went out and bought a 60" Samsung E550 plasma to directly compare side by side. While the Samsung plasma was a little bit better, it wasn't a big enough difference for me to justify the extreme glare. If I had a dedicated room, it would work out much better, but it just ended up making me feel better about my decision to get the Sharp. Anyway, I hope you had a great holiday weekend!



It was quiet in that I didn't go anywhere, but it was active. I took some time to reflect, and watched a little football. Friday I ordered a new cartridge for my turntable and took the headshell in to have the store mount it. That should be ready at week's end.


In my living room I don't have other placement options for my plasma. Fortunately, reflections aren't a major nuisance in here. If I were in the market for a TV I'd probably still want a plasma, though the 60" Elite looked really good when I saw one last year (except for an issue with cyan, since solved I believe).


Matte finishes are definitely helpful at diffusing glare, though, so it might depend upon the room ultimately. In a room like yours the LCD does seem a better bet, even if the Samsung gave a better picture.


----------



## pcweber111

Hey I hope you're having a Happy Holidays and a Merry Christmas with your loved ones! Enjoy your first Christmas at the new house and crank up the system a time or two, show those gorgeous speakers some love!


----------



## prepress

How are things going, Bigred? Anything new? Not necessarily with equipment; how's the house, for example?


----------

